
GPT-3 on the Future of Bitcoin and Cryptocurrency - lgats
https://medium.com/@kirkouimet/my-conversation-with-an-artificial-intelligence-gpt-3-about-the-future-of-bitcoin-and-7f1e3bac27d8
======
tromp
>A common feature of most blockchain systems is that they store the entire
history of every transaction ever made in a public ledger. This type of system
works well when you have just a few users transacting with each other, but it
is inefficient when you try to scale to large numbers. The reason for this is
that the entire history of all transactions must be downloaded by everyone,
which grows the ledger faster than it can be downloaded. With the block
lattice approach, each user can store only the last part of the transaction
history and not the entire chain. If you want to look back into the past, then
you must communicate with other users who are further back in the history.

This ignores the fact a full node must download and verify the entire history
of every transaction ever made in a public ledger. Block lattice or not.

This Initial Block Download still limits scalability.

Furthermore, most Bitcoin full nodes forget most of the history (called
pruning) after they verified it, keeping only the set of unspent transaction
outputs (UTXO set).

It certainly speaks to GPT-3's qualities that I find it worthwhile to debate
its "wisdom":-)

